
Astronomers Spot First-Known Interstellar “Comet” - japaget
http://www.skyandtelescope.com/astronomy-news/astronomers-spot-first-known-interstellar-comet/
======
nathanielc
This is really exciting news. Not only did we find an interstellar comet but
we found it using the Pan-STARRS telescope. With the LSST coming online soon
which is the next generation of survey telescopes we can expect to find many
more interstellar comets that previously expected.

[https://panstarrs.stsci.edu/](https://panstarrs.stsci.edu/)
[https://www.lsst.org](https://www.lsst.org)

